# Best time to take green tea extract?



## ddawg (Nov 16, 2005)

I picked up some NOW green tea extract pills and it says to take 2 pills a day.   When is the best time to take each dose?


----------



## Tier (Nov 16, 2005)

before sunrise on the night of a full moon


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2005)

I think each pill should be washed down with a 6 pack of beer.   Once at noon and the other one at about 3pm.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

Best time???? no such thing.


----------



## SubliminalX (Nov 17, 2005)

Good luck with the phytoestrogens in green tea.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2005)

What's wrong with phytoestrogens?


----------



## SubliminalX (Nov 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with phytoestrogens?



Depends on who you ask.  They can agonize the estrogen receptor, which may explain why women in Asia typically don't experience full-blown menopause symptoms, since they typically have diets high in phytoestrogens (soy, green tea, etc).  Some people think it's also why they may be protective against certain types of cancers.  Yet others suggest that low levels may act as aromatase inhibitors, which can be beneficial to staying anabolic.  

Personally, I stay away from them.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2005)

"agonize the estrogen receptor"?


----------



## SubliminalX (Nov 17, 2005)

Agonize = activates.  Phytoestrogens can activate the estrogen receptor, hence acting as a somewhat synthetic estrogen, though weaker.  Analagous to how testosterone and its synthetic analogs activate the androgen receptor.  That's why it seems everyone recommends women to eat a lot of foods with phytoestrogens, to essentially provide extra estrogen when natural levels dwindle with age.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 17, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Depends on who you ask.  They can agonize the estrogen receptor, which may explain why women in Asia typically don't experience full-blown menopause symptoms, since they typically have diets high in phytoestrogens (soy, green tea, etc).  Some people think it's also why they may be protective against certain types of cancers.  Yet others suggest that low levels may act as aromatase inhibitors, which can be beneficial to staying anabolic.
> 
> Personally, I stay away from them.


apologies to bump an old thread, but i was searching and came across this which confused me a bit as i'd never heard this about green tea, i've just picked up some lean green (green tea extract) by primaforce, and this has kind of thrown me on it a little, can anyone shed anymore light on green tea's effects on estrogen? is there anyway around this (such as taking an anti-e herbal such as nettle root or fenugreek alongside, in an attempt to counter the effects)?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 17, 2006)

Fenugreek contains a phytoestrogen as well.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 17, 2006)

okay i won't

does a couple of caps along with lipo-6 sound like a good stack for cutting? and maybe one cap first thing before breakfast to ease cravings (and obviously for the anti-oxidant and other health benefits) whilst gaining? reckon that will suffice?

as far as i'm aware green tea does not have too much of a stimulant effect, and there aren't any adverse effects from continuous use, right?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 17, 2006)

I sometimes feel a little heat from it, but nothing uncomfortable. I can take a cap before bed and sleep soundly.

If there are adverse effects from long-term use i am not aware of them. Plus, i would have expected to develop them by now (i'm approaching my 5th or 6th straight month using Lean Green daily).

Your plans sound fine to me. You can make any tweaks based on your own experiences with it.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks robboe

have you noticed many benefits so far from using it?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 19, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> thanks robboe
> 
> have you noticed many benefits so far from using it?



Love the stuff.

While its hard to pin down one effect on the GTE alone, compared to last year, i am leaner, i feel great and my skin is a lot clearer than it was. My nails seem to grow faster also, but i've no idea whether that is ECGC-related. It actually happens to me in the summer, but having it occur during the winter is a weird one.


----------

